# dentists in Hong Kong or near the china border



## brusaschi

anyone know of english speaking dentist handy to Hong Kong? I tried to communicate with a hospital in Guangshou but they did not respond to my email. thanks a lot, Peter


----------



## JWilliamson

I have gone to 4 good dentists in Hong Kong. All spoke good english and out of the four i will recommend 1. He has an office in Kwun Tong and somewhere else but im not sure where the other office is located. Ok i have more info on the dentist. Dr. Patrick Lee has an office on Nathan Rd in Mongkok 2396-6288, another in Kwun Tong 2345-4332, and another in Fishermans Wharf in Kowloon 2396-6298. what makes him good in my long relationships with dentists is that he is up front, he doesnt paint a beautiful picture which is hard to take sometimes and the prices he states are low. He studied in the Uk and hes gentle i had a root canal and 2 cavities filled with no pain at all and my teeth are very very sensitive and i usually feel every nerve which is very painful. With him he talks to you during every step of the way. the other dentists talk good english and the work was ok but they charge more, talk little and are rough. Good Luck JW


----------



## brusaschi

JWilliamson said:


> I have gone to 4 good dentists in Hong Kong. All spoke good english and out of the four i will recommend 1. He has an office in Kwun Tong and somewhere else but im not sure where the other office is located. Ok i have more info on the dentist. Dr. Patrick Lee has an office on Nathan Rd in Mongkok 2396-6288, another in Kwun Tong 2345-4332, and another in Fishermans Wharf in Kowloon 2396-6298. what makes him good in my long relationships with dentists is that he is up front, he doesnt paint a beautiful picture which is hard to take sometimes and the prices he states are low. He studied in the Uk and hes gentle i had a root canal and 2 cavities filled with no pain at all and my teeth are very very sensitive and i usually feel every nerve which is very painful. With him he talks to you during every step of the way. the other dentists talk good english and the work was ok but they charge more, talk little and are rough. Good Luck JW


Thanks very much John for your informative answer. appreciate it very much. Just in case Dr Patrick Lee has a website or an email address, maybe you could let me know that details too. But in any case i will see if i can find him in google. i'm living in Australia but i visit HK often on opal business and it would be handy to get some teeth fixed at the same time. thanks again. Peter


----------



## JWilliamson

*A good dentist in Hong Kong*



brusaschi said:


> Thanks very much John for your informative answer. appreciate it very much. Just in case Dr Patrick Lee has a website or an email address, maybe you could let me know that details too. But in any case i will see if i can find him in google. i'm living in Australia but i visit HK often on opal business and it would be handy to get some teeth fixed at the same time. thanks again. Peter


Yes a email or a website would make things so much easier but in Hong Kong most stores and doctors havnt thought of it. I found Dr. Lee through friends and family. I actually heard about him but i chose to go elsewhere and after not having a satisfactory experience with the other 3 dentist who were located in a nice area with up scale stores i finally went to Lee. Funny thing is right away after listening to him and talking about movies which made him very friendly i knew he was different, honest and to the point. I have gone back to him 6 times and im in need of more work. I brush 3 times a day and i floss every other day but i still continue getting cavities and in need of canal work and a crown. Prices here are close to USA so it will cost me so im in search of an insurance plan that can help me get the work i need and be able to pay the monthly payments in smaller amounts. By the way Dr. Lee prices are a bit less then the others i guess its because he is located in a less expensive area and his office in Kwun Tong is like a closet, barel the Dr, assistant and i can fit in it. maybe the other locations are bigger but i havnt been to those. Good luck, JW


----------



## noa.oldilssen

I now its probably not going to help you but as a student I went to the dentist at CUHK and was well treated and paid almost nothing for the whole thing - 140 hkd. 

If you are a student or working as an academic this might be a choice. 

BR
Daniel
Loooking4job


----------

